# Fernando Who? The Story TNT Missed At The Slam Dunk Competition



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In last weekend's NBA Slam Dunk competition, Portland Trail Blazer representative Rudy Fernandez readied himself for his first attempt. Suddenly, he lifted off his own red jersey to reveal a retro black jersey with the number "10" and the name "Martin" emblazoned across the back.
> 
> Most of us missed it at first, thinking it was possibly a tribute to former Trail Blazer LaRue Martin.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/125500-fernando-who-the-story-tnt-missed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I thought that was pretty disgusting. And then on Rudy's second dunk they were talking crap about Spain too. It was very embarrassing to listen to. Rudy's second dunk was the most beautiful one of the night. Even if it took a few times to get right.

But it was clear through Rudy's whole performance, he wasn't performing for dumb TNT. He was performing for his country. I'm sure spanish kids watching, must have been pretty happy with how he performed.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

The first dunk was not amazing and the second dunk took too long to complete. 

The second comment about spain was a bit harsh though..


regardless, he should have never made the second round regardless.


----------

